# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Prostatatag in Mannheim am 20.9.2008

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Harald,

alle von dir aufgezählten Gründe um Krebs zu bekommen, waren bei mir nicht gegeben. Mein Auto, ich brauche es nur zum fahren, wird erst geputzt, wenn meine Frau es mir sagt und die traut sich nicht so oft.

Da muss sich der Uro noch andere Gründe einfallen lassen.

Wir sehen uns, Konrad

----------


## Harro

*PCA3-Test

*Hallo, hierzu dieser *Link*

*"Man kann die Erfahrung nicht früh genug machen, wie entbehrlich man in der Welt ist"
*(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

